# What do you eat after your workout?



## swolesearcher (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey brothers, i`d like to know what you eat after your workout and also after you had your shake 
thanks for your time


----------



## Big-John (Jun 11, 2013)

Meat, green beans, 1 banana and a handful of almonds.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 11, 2013)

I try to eat 3/4 a lb chicken or beef, some veggies (squash, beans, or asparagus), and some quinola, rice, or a baked potato.  Maybe a large glass of milk.

Our garden is coming in right now, so it is gonna be a lot of squash and green beans for a while.


----------



## Big-John (Jun 11, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> I try to eat 3/4 a lb chicken or beef, some veggies (squash, beans, or asparagus), and some quinola, rice, or a baked potato.  Maybe a large glass of milk.
> 
> Our garden is coming in right now, so it is gonna be a lot of squash and green beans for a while.



This might seem odd to others but not Chris. Talking about your garden brings back a lot of memories of me as a child and my mamaw picking green beans and then me her and papaw setting on the porch stringing them..


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 11, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Meat, green beans, 1 banana and a handful of almonds.



i was wondering about why you do not eat carbs and then your cutting diet came to my mind lol


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 11, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> I try to eat 3/4 a lb chicken or beef, some veggies (squash, beans, or asparagus), and some quinola, rice, or a baked potato.  Maybe a large glass of milk.
> 
> Our garden is coming in right now, so it is gonna be a lot of squash and green beans for a while.



nice foods! thanks! always best to have your own garden 
i got veggies from my grandmother`s garden lol


----------



## Big-John (Jun 11, 2013)

MoFo said:


> i was wondering about why you do not eat carbs and then your cutting diet came to my mind lol



Yeah so far so good.. Im getting ready to shove some Tuna down right now.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 11, 2013)

Usually about 1/2 lb of lean meat, with a piece of fruit and maybe some Greek yogurt.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 11, 2013)

Whey protein with some complex carbs a little while later.  A regular meal with beef or chicken and rice and veggies after that.  Possibly some added essential fats.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 11, 2013)

Big-John said:


> This might seem odd to others but not Chris. Talking about your garden brings back a lot of memories of me as a child and my mamaw picking green beans and then me her and papaw setting on the porch stringing them..



I always try and plant a nice garden.  It is almost a tradition with my family.  With all of this rain, we have beans and squash coming out of our ears.  My wife blanched an entire kitchen counter full and froze them day before yesterday.  Getting ready to have some cukes, watermelon, tomatoes, and okra very shortly.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 11, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Usually about 1/2 lb of lean meat, with a piece of fruit and maybe some Greek yogurt.



no rice and no carbs? i guess you`re on a cutting diet.. i have some brown rice with meat.. is it true that white rice after workout it`s better because it increases your insulin? thanks


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 11, 2013)

MoFo said:


> no rice and no carbs? i guess you`re on a cutting diet.. i have some brown rice with meat.. is it true that white rice after workout it`s better because it increases your insulin? thanks



I take 75g if dextrose with some other supps... Along with my post work out protein so my next meal just has some fruit for carbs


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 11, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I take 75g if dextrose with some other supps... Along with my post work out protein so my next meal just has some fruit for carbs



oh okay... thanks for the sharing..


----------



## xmen1234 (Jun 11, 2013)

A Pop Tart with my post work out shake immediately following training.  Then dinner 2-3 hours later.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 12, 2013)

1 cup egg whites, 40 grams of whey isolate, 1/2c oats, 3 raw eggs, 3 tbs flax seed, and a bananna all mixed up.  If I am bulking I throw in some peanut butter.  2 hours after I do my beef/chicken, veggies, and a little yogurt then lights out.


----------



## thebrick (Jun 12, 2013)

Whey and dextrose immediately after and again after 30 minutes, then 45 minutes later chicken and brown rice.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 12, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> 1 cup egg whites, 40 grams of whey isolate, 1/2c oats, 3 raw eggs, 3 tbs flax seed, and a bananna all mixed up.  If I am bulking I throw in some peanut butter.  2 hours after I do my beef/chicken, veggies, and a little yogurt then lights out.



big one! that`s how you grow :headbang:


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 12, 2013)

thebrick said:


> Whey and dextrose immediately after and again after 30 minutes, then 45 minutes later chicken and brown rice.



so you divide your whey and dextrose and have them in 2 times or do you just have a double dose? may i ask you why?


----------



## jameshundson (Jun 13, 2013)

Shake with Banana,Yogurt and Fresh Berries,Peanut Butter & Banana on Rice Cakes.


----------



## Turbo85 (Jun 16, 2013)

Right after lifting its a shake (just water and 1 scoop whey) 
Then mixed all In a bowl-2 cups nonfat greek yogurt, 1 cups dry oats, 2 table spoons of raw honey, and 1 banana chopped up 

Then a nap :love1:


----------



## jacked391 (Jun 16, 2013)

Love me some naps T  yes sir


----------



## Lara (Jun 22, 2013)

After workouts and doing some other exercise, usually I have drink some lemonade or also sometime i have drink banana shake.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jul 2, 2013)

...alot


----------



## zman12 (Jul 2, 2013)

I like to have usually some chicken and brown rice or some times a sweet potato.


----------



## Kalel (Jul 2, 2013)

A shake with water and 60 grams of carbs from measured kids cereal also in water.


----------



## vikingquest (Jul 3, 2013)

Kalel said:


> A shake with water and 60 grams of carbs from measured kids cereal also in water.



You should blend these and drink them down so it's not so gross.  Or just use dextrose since it's so cheap.


----------



## Kalel (Jul 3, 2013)

It's not too bad actually. Cocoa puffs are good even in water lol. And the shake is vanilla and terrible I'm just waiting to run it out so I can get chocolate again. I did blend them once but it wasn't as enjoyable as eating kids cereal after a workout lol


----------



## vikingquest (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok,  I was thinking like lucky charms type stuff which made me gag slightly haha. Sounds like you have it under control then.  I can't do vanilla shakes either.   Chocolate all the way.


----------



## Denzel (Jul 27, 2013)

It is good to eat something energetic after doing any exercise. Fruits are best food to eat after workout because fruits give energy to the body.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 30, 2013)

I've just started with Mutant Mass (1,000 kCal +) and 45-60 minutes later some steak burritos with brown rice, black beans, cheese and fresh salsa.  Doing me good.  I use 5 scoops (1,200 kCal) even that doesn't really fill me up.
Although, my metabolism's insane.  I'm at 5,500 and starving all day long.
:-\


----------



## tripletotal (Jul 30, 2013)

Just discovered nature's best "perfect 3000"

As the name implies, a serving is 3000 cals when made with milk, 2400 cals when made with water. Unlike some mass gainers I have used, it's very drinkable, even enjoyable. Not too thick or sweet.

I've only tried strawberry so far.


----------



## AntonioLScott (Aug 7, 2013)

I like to eat a good and healthy food fresh fruits,shakes and chicken too.


----------



## xvvfacevvx (Aug 16, 2013)

1 Gatorade mixed with 40g synth pure
1 medium sweet potato w/ 3 tbs honey 
4oz steak


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 16, 2013)

Raw egg whites with pineapple strawberry and blackberries mixed with 1 scoop of 30 grams of protein natural peanut butter and some all natural oatmeal all blended together. I tend to workout I'm the morning
P


----------



## MR. BMJ (Aug 16, 2013)

I have 2-3 scoops of TN's whey protein isolate (Strawberry-coconut) + 16oz NF milk + 1/2 cup powdered oats that I blend up + 7-10oz of banana.

I have another meal about 2 hours later.


----------



## J.Lizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

2-3Scoops Whey Islate, 50g Maltodextrin and a banana.

1 hour later, 250g Chicken,200g white potato with tbsp organic honey. Some low fat greek yoghurt with blueberries


----------



## andywacho (Sep 12, 2013)

I used to take those supplements which contains ingredients such as :-

Norcoclaurine, which is also known as beta 2-adrenoceptor.

Caffeine 

creatine

Arginine Nitrate 

Vitamin C (Ascorbic acid)


----------



## kubes (Sep 12, 2013)

I always time my training sessions so that i am training one hr after a meal. By the time i am done training its time for my next meal so i usually eat either 6oz chicken and 250 grams of sweet potato or brown rice with my chicken.


----------



## anabolic2k (Sep 12, 2013)

My 1st post here guys so here goes -

Straight after 20g hydrolysed whey/30g casein mix over 150g of kids cereal.

1 hour later (or as soon as im hungry) 600g chicken breast, 50g peanut butter over 400g of diced/chopped leak and cabbage - chop the chicken up, throw the whole lot in a bowl and melt the peanut butter so it cover everything, add some chilli sauce and you have a tasty Chinese style meal - currently my favourite post workout meal!

Of course if im running insulin then the fats will be taken away!


----------



## tmoney (Sep 13, 2013)

Kalel said:


> It's not too bad actually. Cocoa puffs are good even in water lol. And the shake is vanilla and terrible I'm just waiting to run it out so I can get chocolate again. I did blend them once but it wasn't as enjoyable as eating kids cereal after a workout lol



Add a banana, peanut butter, and ice to that vanilla, blend and enjoy a heavenly vanilla shake


----------



## b-boy (Sep 13, 2013)

meal? 1 cup of oats with 2 cups of egg whites


----------



## kubes (Sep 13, 2013)

b-boy said:


> meal? 1 cup of oats with 2 cups of egg whites



Raw egg whites?


----------



## vikingquest (Sep 14, 2013)

I use raw egg whites a lot. In my am shake and my post wo shake. Like 6 large egg whites equivalent.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 14, 2013)

vikingquest said:


> I use raw egg whites a lot. In my am shake and my post wo shake. Like 6 large egg whites equivalent.



Do a google search about protein absorption of raw egg whites- I didn't want to believe what I read till I started to find the abstracts that supported the idea.

Long story short, your body can't absorb a lot of the protein if the egg whites are raw.


----------



## Flipper2012 (Sep 14, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Do a google search about protein absorption of raw egg whites- I didn't want to believe what I read till I started to find the abstracts that supported the idea.
> 
> Long story short, your body can't absorb a lot of the protein if the egg whites are raw.



While this is true for RAW egg whites, the majority of egg whites in a carton are pastuerized which neutralizes the Avidin in the egg white making it easier to digest and kills salmonella


----------



## vikingquest (Sep 14, 2013)

I use the boxed egg whites from bjs. The other thing you can do is cook them quickly.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 14, 2013)

Flipper2012 said:


> While this is true for RAW egg whites, the majority of egg whites in a carton are pastuerized which neutralizes the Avidin in the egg white making it easier to digest and kills salmonella



Well two things 
1- most eggs, more like 98% are not sold as pasteurized eggs 

2- the ozone / gas pressure treatment by which eggs are treated for salmonella would have no effect on avidin. Studies have demonstrated quite conclusively that only temps about 70 celcius / 185 f would allow for enough denaturation of the biotin binding protein- avidin.

Some studies even suggest that cooking and egg for no less than 25 minutes at temps between 185-190 would still leave 30% of the avidin available for binding.

Durance, T.D.; Wong, N.S. (1992). "Kinetics of thermal inactivation of avidin". Food Research International 25 (2): 89–92. doi:10.1016/0963-9969(92)90148-X.


----------



## kubes (Sep 14, 2013)

Not to mention eating raw egg whites is just yuck!! There are many other proteins I would prefer. I get the whole fast digestion thing after you train but I have never really been a big advocate of have to get protein in to your system right when you finish training either. Solid food works just as well if not better for me.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 14, 2013)

I forget the coaches name, but he's been working Kai over the past few years- Greek guy I think.

His view on eggs is that it's total junk- I still not sure how I feel about this all but every time I look up a study it seems pretty clear cut that egg whites aren't that great of a source of protein unless totally cooked to the pint where eating it taste like shit. 

I do love eggs though!!!


----------



## vikingquest (Sep 14, 2013)

I just made my daughter and I scrambled eggs with cheese. We both love them. Used 3 eggs and 8 - 10 whites.


----------



## Flipper2012 (Sep 14, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Not to mention eating raw egg whites is just yuck!! There are many other proteins I would prefer. I get the whole fast digestion thing after you train but I have never really been a big advocate of have to get protein in to your system right when you finish training either. Solid food works just as well if not better for me.



Egg whites digest light years easier than any other protein at least for me and WAY more cost efficient


----------



## kubes (Sep 14, 2013)

Flipper2012 said:


> Egg whites digest light years easier than any other protein at least for me and WAY more cost efficient



Egg whites are most certainly a staple part of my diet and from my post you can clearly see i acknowledge they digest easy. I just do not like to eat them raw.


----------



## Flipper2012 (Sep 14, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Egg whites are most certainly a staple part of my diet and from my post you can clearly see i acknowledge they digest easy. I just do not like to eat them raw.



Have you tried the chocolate or strawberry flavored ones from places like muscleegg? I get the ones from Costco.  6 cartons for 9.50. They almost taste like milk


----------



## vikingquest (Sep 14, 2013)

I mix them with whey and they actually make it taste better. I try to get a few sources of protein each time No real reason other than it sounds good lol subtitling of makes sense.


----------



## swolesearcher (Sep 15, 2013)

Flipper2012 said:


> Have you tried the chocolate or strawberry flavored ones from places like muscleegg? I get the ones from Costco.  6 cartons for 9.50. They almost taste like milk



yummy!!


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Dec 1, 2013)

Post workout shake is 1.25dl of maltodextrin and 1.25dl of whey protein.

For post workout meal I prefer rice with meat/chicken/salmon.


----------



## Slate23 (Dec 2, 2013)

Directly after my workout I always eat a banana. When I get home about 5 min later I drink a whey isolate shake. And then some kind of meal 10min after that. And I always eat the whole egg. Why waste the most nutritious part of the egg? And Organic or omega 3 eggs only.


----------

